# Sg vendor mobile help!!!!!



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

Does any one know how to use this program. I have taken there class on how to use it but the drop down screen are missing, i cant do before during and after shots. This program is ****. I called teck support can get ahold of any one there. Any help would be great thanks.
PS I know quit sg BLALALALALAL 
THANKS


----------



## plt (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you tried uninstalling the app and then reinstalling it? This needs to be done at least once a week. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

nope did not work. still can not get before during and after pics. I sent you a PM check your in box


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

iron moe said:


> Does any one know how to use this program. I have taken there class on how to use it but the drop down screen are missing, i cant do before during and after shots. This program is ****. I called teck support can get ahold of any one there. Any help would be great thanks.
> 
> PS I know quit sg BLALALALALAL
> 
> THANKS



Safeguard is the best.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just say NO to safeguards demands...........


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

to some SG is a great company....? I been told that!

Anyway don't worry about those pics you won't need them. All will be fine and SG will understand that the pics you tried unsuccessfully to upload are missing OR just wait till they "show" they uploaded and SG comes back and says "we are missing xx pics and are chargebacking $$$". 

I see a lot of fun for all SG vendors in the near future.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the easiest question ever typed on this board. 

Survey Says: *DON'T WORK FOR SAFEGUARD!!!!*

Problem Solved!


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

UPDATE
so after 4 hours and talking to 4 people on hold for 3 hours my phone because it does not have a flash, will not work with there crap program. And if i do not get a phone with a flash and up load my pictures the old way, (with a camra like everyone else uses in this trade) my work load will be cut. WTF is that. I now see why people have dropped SG they really do suck So long story short YOU MUST HAVE A SMART PHONE WITH A FLASH and it only took them 4 hours to figure this out.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

I would put the app on the back burner for now. It has serious lag issues, and the photos don't download in sequential order from their website. It's a nice idea, but still needs serious refining.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

you can say that again. i thought the 5 sisters were messed. SG has now past them in BS.i am glad to see that my work load is based on how well i do my job and not on which way i up loaded pics. got me i have wasted the whole day on this. thank god its raining or i would really be pissed.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

iron moe said:


> you can say that again. i thought the 5 sisters were messed. SG has now past them in BS.i am glad to see that my work load is based on how well i do my job and not on which way i up loaded pics. got me i have wasted the whole day on this. thank god its raining or i would really be pissed.


 So...............when you gonna tell them to go pound salt.:whistling2:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

iron moe said:


> UPDATE
> so after 4 hours and talking to 4 people on hold for 3 hours my phone because it does not have a flash, will not work with there crap program. And if i do not get a phone with a flash and up load my pictures the old way, (with a camra like everyone else uses in this trade) my work load will be cut. WTF is that. I now see why people have dropped SG they really do suck So long story short YOU MUST HAVE A SMART PHONE WITH A FLASH and it only took them 4 hours to figure this out.


 WHY WHY WHY do contractors continue to try to work with this ruthless company. There comes a point when you have to say "ok enough is enough" is the money worth the hassle? So glad I continue to refuse contracting with this company.


----------

